# Anyone using a Tamron 70-200 f/2.8 lens?



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey all, 

I'm looking at lenses lately after purchasing a Canon 40D body from a friend of mine. (got a great deal on it)

I'm currently looking at a Tamron 70-200 f/2.8 Di lens from a local guy. I took a few pictures at the LCS and it seems like a good buy. Before anyone asks why this lens, I shoot mostly sports, nature scenery (specific subjects both close and far), indoor sports (track/soccer), and portraits. I need a fast lens that has mid reach as I already have a 18-70 f2.8.

I felt that the AF was a bit slow at 200mm in low light but i won't be shooting at 200mm very often in low light.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

The 70-200 f/2.8 is a great lens. As far as the Tamron version, I read that it is a good one. Look here for all the samples from this lens you can stand to look at. Looks like a great lens. I want a 70-200 f/2.8 but don't want to drop $1500 on a Nikkor so I may look at the Tamron my self. I had the Sigma version for a while and it was decent too but I think the Tamron is better.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nubster said:


> The 70-200 f/2.8 is a great lens. As far as the Tamron version, I read that it is a good one. Look here for all the samples from this lens you can stand to look at. Looks like a great lens. I want a 70-200 f/2.8 but don't want to drop $1500 on a Nikkor so I may look at the Tamron my self. I had the Sigma version for a while and it was decent too but I think the Tamron is better.


Tamron was known for dropping sharpness at the corners (according to the wannabe gurus), but I won't really use corners in my case. Only 1500$ for the nikkor? SHOOT, the Canon 70-200 2.8 ISII is 2300 and change.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, the Nikkor for $1500 is used and the older VRI. The new VRII is around $2500.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nubster said:


> Well, the Nikkor for $1500 is used and the older VRI. The new VRII is around $2500.


Ahhhh, that sounds more like it...


----------

